# Newbie looking to learn! LTB fly rod



## b8duncan (Aug 20, 2017)

I mostly do inshore spin fishing from a kayak but would love to delve into the world of saltwater fly fishing! I just have no idea what to get or how to learn. Looking to buy a rod/reel combo but really cant spend more than $200 right now. Could anyone suggest a combo that wont break the bank but not break on the water? Also anyone willing to show a young greenhorn the ropes would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

From your profile, it says you’re in Destin.

Go check out BPS and Orvis. Lots of help there and you’ll be able to get some “hands on” time with perspective setups.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Is that Orvis shop in Destin pretty good? I'm a couple of hours away in Fairhope but might ride over there sometime.

I just hate going in some of those shops because all they are is glorified retailers for Columbia and Aftco. Seems like I always end up with somebody who has never picked up a flyrod but they can tell you all about the latest apparel.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

if you are in destin, there is a fly fishing group that meets twice a month. It was just in the destin log a couple of weeks ago. Check out their website at
pan-fly.com


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

regarding the orvis shop in destin. I went there and they did have guys that know fly fishing and they do have good stuff. However, when one of the younger guys told me of the numerous cobia he catches each year, including last year and this year, from his kayak, I kind of took the rest of his advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for that.

Do they carry flyting stuff?


----------



## Fishonbwg (Mar 6, 2016)

Sage Man said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they carry flyting stuff?




They have a very limited amount of material for fly tying 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Sage Man said:


> Is that Orvis shop in Destin pretty good? I'm a couple of hours away in Fairhope but might ride over there sometime.
> 
> I just hate going in some of those shops because all they are is glorified retailers for Columbia and Aftco. Seems like I always end up with somebody who has never picked up a flyrod but they can tell you all about the latest apparel.


I've only gone into the Orvis shop in Grand Boulevard (Sandestin area) twice, and your expectations are exactly what I experienced. I asked where I could find a hemostat, and the store salesman got a blank look on his face. I had to explain "You know. Like pliers. For unhooking fish." 

They've got a very small amount of tools/accessories for actual fishing. The store is 80% clothing. They may have some more knowledgeable employees now. I can't say.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

If I were you I would talk to a flyfisherman or join a club. If you are going to look for your self go to Basspro the whiteriver flyfishing section in the building. They carry TFO rods good flyrod with a lifetime warrenty. There you can find a 7 or 8 wt rod outfitted for around 200 bucks or so. You can whach a website Sexyloops.com very instructional.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Come and See us at the Casting Clinic. There will be a lot of good guys willing to help you and some rods to try out.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

if your budget is $200 I'd stay out of an orvis shop, but that's just me. I picked up a 10wt Redington combo , the Crosswater, for like $120 on Amazon. pretty good starting setup in my opinion. If I did it again I probably get a 9wt though. The real is plastic but it works and you can always upgrade later


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Couple of suggestions.*

Consider used. Lots of folks become disenchanted with fly fishing real quick and sell their rod for half or less of what they paid for it. Then there are the guys who absolutely must have the latest equipment and they often sell stuff cheap too. Most often I fish with an 8/9 wt St. Croix that looks like heck but casts like a dream. An 8 or 9wt will handle darn near anything you are gonna hook. I've caught several Tarpon over 120# on a 9wt Colton. (beast of a rod)

Fly fishing newbies and kayaks are not a real good combo but---you can get up to speed by casting from your yak while in your yard. 

I've suggested avoiding Clousers until you can cast because Clousers really hurt. 

You can gain confidence by using 1/3 of a Sabiki rig on your fly rod. You can easily catch 100 fish in an afternoon and that is certainly a confidence builder. I've been fly fishing for 68 years and I still tie on a couple of Sabiki flies, just for the heck of it. I generally tie a couple of bright flies and use them instead of a Sabiki rig, though. You can use this rig in fresh or salt with about equal results in the summer.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

TFO ProSeries II aren't a bad place to start if you want new but if there is a club in your area go check it out almost all of them are full of helpful folks and you can put your hands on some nice gear to get a feel for it. 

One thing I would tell you is as in many hobbies the gear snobbery in Fly Fishing is seriously bad; again it all depends on the group of folks. 

In addition to captain's advice on clousers I would add never cast without shatterproof glasses. Personally I always wear a hat as well.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

The journey for the Newbie is begun, may Neptune show kindness to his future pursuits. Have to admit he showed real promise with the fly rod.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

All Right. Hope you enjoy it


----------

